# back for an update 2 years later



## Sophie (Mar 14, 2004)

oh my where to begin, well 3 years ago I found out I had been suffering from social anxiety. I was 13 years old when it all started, I was a shy kid growing up, and later on in the years I started isolating myself and became very depressed. I thought I was made that way, that I was going to have to get used to it, until one day I attempted to end my life because I couldn't take it anymore. I was admitted to the hospital where they forced me to see a therapist. They suggested effexor 37.5mg and cognitive..something something therapy, sorry I don't remember. 

anyhow, a couple of months later I could see improvements, I started to be a little more carefree and not so much worry about everything. I didn't experience much side effects. Later on I met a guy who ended up being my first boyfriend and I am still with him today  and I also got my first job as a cashier in a store.

I took it one day at a time, tried to go to university, I think too quickly and dropped out because I missed my boyfriend too much ( I relied on him alot for moral support). I also had to many expectation, I thought it would be a chance for me to start over, but I made my choice of course too quickly and it just was a mistake. After that, I took time off to work a bit and by then the anxiety was completely gone. I think the fact that I exposed myself so much helped me alot.

I am now graduating from college this month and will be a certified pharmacy technician, I already have a job lined up and I feel like a new person, I have a new love for life and can't wait for what the future has in store for me.

To everyone out there, never lose hope, take the bad experiences and keep them as learning experiences, you weren't born this way and you don't have to live this way, everything is up to you even though it might not seem like it. I thought I was never going to get better and I did, it's hard, I'm not going to lie, it sounds easy telling my story in a few lines, but those few lines represents 7 years of my life. 

never give up
:rub


----------



## Thunder (Nov 5, 2003)

Glad you're doing so well. 
Welcome back. :wel


----------



## OneIsALonelyNumber (Mar 28, 2005)

That's a great success story. I'm glad things are working out for you


----------



## GaryUranga (Apr 22, 2006)

thats AWESOME Sophie, inspiring, really.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Great job, Sophie! :boogie :boogie :boogei
You are doing so well! Thank you for sharing this update - a lot of people can use this kind of hope :yes.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

good stuff


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

Love the positive success story. I am happy for you that you are doing better. :banana


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

congrats on the progress


----------



## NightinGale (Oct 27, 2005)

I like how you said that it sounds easy, but those lines represent 7 years of your life. So many times I watch movies where the main character decides to transform and in a matter of weeks everything progresses. With me it's like progress...regress...progress...regress, regress, regress...progress. Blah. Inspiring story, though.


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

Thank you so much for that, I love hearing sucess stories like that, I'm on my way to getting there, with a similar approach, also on effexor and therapy, things have changed drastically in the past few weeks, I feel more confident every day and not nearly as depressed as I was before. I look forward to interacting with people and meeting new ones, hopefully I'll be able to work on my social skills and make some friends.


----------

